# Load synaptics driver instead of generic mouse driver



## radmanly (May 7, 2011)

I've installed the xf86-input-synaptics driver from ports and I can see it in /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input.  I don't have an xorg.conf file.  I'm letting hal configure X for me.  Hal always selects the generic mouse driver instead of the synaptics driver.  I've added 

```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```
to /boot/loader.conf and

```
moused_enable="YES"
```
to /etc/rc.conf but hal doesn't seem to care. I'd rather not make an xorg.conf if I don't have to.

Is there some way to tell hal to load the synaptics driver instead of the generic mouse driver?


----------

